

Show HN: Theme-Force.com - noeltock
http://www.theme-force.com

======
noeltock
Long time lurker, first time poster. This is my first web app, and have put in
quite a bit of work ( as we all do :) ). I'm interested in any feedback
whatsoever, positive/negative, everything helps. The basic premise being, a
carbonmade for restaurants.. thank you!

------
sbarre
It looks great but I would come up with another name if you can.. Theme Force
doesn't tell me anything about what you do and it's so generic I don't think
I'd remember it to tell people about later on..

~~~
noeltock
Couldn't agree more, the business started off with general theme sales and
finally zoned in on this restaurant niche. I think once the proof of concept
is functioning (i.e. 500+ paying customers), it'll be definitely something to
invest in.

